#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-09
<qileilu> 大家好
<qileilu> nick
<qileilu>  /msg nickserv register 123456
<qileilu> help
<qileilu> whois
<qileilu> 这里没人说话都
<qileilu> list
<qileilu> tiger
<qileilu> 我看见5.18.长沙活动的照片了，是不是有ubuntu pad啊，我想要一个
<ypwong> qileilu, Hi!
<qileilu> 你好
<ypwong> qileilu, 你在长沙？
<qileilu> 是的啊，我在长沙
<qileilu> 怎么感觉kylin的总部也在长沙啊？
<smartboyhw> lol
<ypwong> qileilu, 是在长沙呢
<ypwong> 你想应聘？
<qileilu> 你是内部人员啊？
<qileilu> 我只是爱好者，用ubuntu多年而已
<qileilu> 谁汉化过源里的《火炬之光》torchlight 1.15啊，我把游戏菜单和各属性标题都汉化了，可是最关键的人物对话和任务内容还是英文了，求指点。
<ypwong> qileilu, 我也是社区的
<ypwong> torchlight 是什么，apt-cache search 没找到
<qileilu> 也在长沙啊？
<qileilu> 一款游戏啊
<ypwong> 北京
<qileilu> 哦
<ypwong> package name 是啥
<qileilu> Torchlight
<qileilu> 我没写错啊，怎么会没有呢？
<qileilu> 就是开发暗黑的那帮人开发的，09年的游戏，现在已经有Torchlight II了，不过源里的还是1.
<ypwong> 13.04 上没找到。。
<ypwong> apt-cache policy torchlight 显示什么
<qileilu> torchlight:
<qileilu>   已安装：  1.0.20130521-1
<qileilu>   候选软件包：1.0.20130521-1
<qileilu> 晕哦，ubuntu中文论坛上昨天居然已经有人搞出来了，太好了，直接拿来用用。
<ypwong> oh, 付费的
<ypwong> 难怪找不到了
<qileilu> 啊，我装的时候都还没付费啊，奇怪
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-10
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<ypwong> JackYu, pong
<JackYu> ypwong, 发了一封关于中文化工作讨论的email给你，有空看一下
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> JackYu, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-zh-cn 界面上有没有 join team 的链接？
<JackYu> ypwong, 没有，这是Restricted Team
<JackYu> ypwong, 只能是管理员邀请加入。。。
<ypwong> 奇怪
<ypwong> 忘了当初怎么进去
<ypwong> 印象中没有跟  aron 申请 haha
<JackYu> 有email: buntu-l10n-admins@googlegroups.com
<JackYu> 呵呵，所以我们不知道怎么进去了
<JackYu> 2013年只有你一个新加入的
<smartboyhw> JackYu: ?
<JackYu> samrtboyhw: hi?
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Hey
<JackYu> :)
<JackYu> it's time to lunch...
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Heh
<ypwong> JackYu, 应该在哪有说怎么进去的。目前 ping 他没反映
<JackYu> ypwong, 还是用conf call?
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<ypwong> dunno why it doesn't work
<ypwong> maclin, my phone has problem
<qileilu> 怎么只有进进出出，没人说话啊
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-12
<nudtrobert_> quit
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-08
<trusty> @happyaron,今天把优客助手最新代码和deb包在LP上发布了，你这边可以抽空check下代码，然后在源里面更新吗？（同时更新源码和debian文件夹）
<wiky> 在C/C++里如何提升当前进程的权限为root
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-09
<ypwong> JackYu, http://blog.csdn.net/u010084308/article/details/37590161
<njin> hi friends, I am testing kylin, and I have noted than when it show the language settings window (ubiquity window with the options try or install) all is in english, can you confirm that this is the expected behavior ?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-10
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, 8月会议agenda初稿发给你，看看怎么修改？
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 报了个bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/haidian/+bug/1340099
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1340099 not found
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 你看是你解还是 lenky
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-11
<ypwong> JackYu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security
<happyaron> ypwong: cinnamon-bluetooth也进了
<happyaron> ypwong: utopic里齐了。
<ypwong> nice
<ypwong> happyaron, next will work on trusty-backports ?
<happyaron> yup
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-07-07
<lichlich> hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-07-10
<happyaron> vps跪了才发现
<ypwong> happyaron, vps也能跪
<happyaron> ypwong: 对啊
<happyaron> ypwong: canonistack上放仓库的虚拟机又跪下了
<happyaron> ypwong: 我打算放我自己的服务器上，你觉得成么。。。
<ypwong> happyaron, canonistack是不稳
<happyaron> canonistack上跪了之后现在没人响应，基本上吴总他们的开发就没法提交了
<ypwong> happyaron, 要不先问问内部有没有更好的地方放
<happyaron> 没有，问一圈，will说你改代码吧，改得不怕跪
<happyaron> 艾
<ypwong> 怎么改
<happyaron> 分布式
<happyaron> 但改起来就麻烦不少
<ypwong> happyaron, 问问IS
<happyaron> ypwong: is 和 cdo 互相扯皮
<happyaron> 上次跪时已经扯得蛋都碎了
<ypwong> happyaron, LP不是有git support了吗
<happyaron> ypwong: 没有trigger support
<ypwong> 临时用一下，canonistack回来在切回去
<happyaron> ypwong: 代码其实没问题，私下发给我也可以，没了自动编包就只能我手工做包了……
<happyaron> TAT
<ypwong> oh
<ypwong> 他们好像也不怎么用自动编的包
<happyaron> 给QA提测要用自动编的
<happyaron> 吴总今早给我私信说他手上的版本应该可以提测了，但一直push不上去，就出不来包
<happyaron> 我还在等IS/CDO的人回应来重启那个虚拟机
<happyaron> ypwong: CDO people is exporting that VM to file
<happyaron> ypwong: they cannot restart it because host machine has insufficient RAM
<ypwong> oh
<happyaron> and I'll set it up locally...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-07-12
<ypwong> https://insights.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-07-14
<ukylin_OwlCity> hello
<ukylin_OwlCity> anybody heres?
<ypwong> ukylin_OwlCity, hi
<ypwong> how are you
<ukylin_OwlCity>   i am fine ,are you ok?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-07-12
<tst_> ??
<tst_> 没人？
<tst_> 自定义快捷键不起作用呢。
<tst_> 没有人碰到过吗
<handsome_feng> tst_: 恩，是一个bug
